
Ryzen 3000 specs and prices leaked - drewg123
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-specs-prices-leaked-upto-16-cores-5-1ghz-on-am4/
======
drewg123
If somebody made a motherboard with a BMC for this, it could really give
Xeon-D a run for its money in the server space. For the same core count as the
D-2183IT, the Ryzen 9 3800X costs 1/3 as much, likely supports 2x the PCIe
lanes, supports higher speed memory, and likely also supports ECC.

